# Find and add UUID in fstab



## phreak0ut (Oct 31, 2007)

There were problems installing Linux Mint and found that it was because of my secondary HD. Now, after connecting the HD, I need to know the UUID so that I can add the partitions in the fstab. How to do that?


----------



## praka123 (Oct 31, 2007)

command "vol_group" or  "blkid" will show uuid.


----------



## mehulved (Oct 31, 2007)

But, it really isn't needed to add UUID, you can just use the device name. But, using UUID can actually be good sometimes.
And, BTW you need blktool for blkid command.
praka123 is it vol_group? I am having vol_id on gentoo.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 31, 2007)

^ur correct vol_id is the cmd.im on debian that command is lacking in debian.


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 2, 2007)

I added the UUID in the fstab, but somehow it doesn't seem to mount. Here is my fstab output:



> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
> #
> #  -- This file has been automaticly generated by ntfs-config --
> #
> ...



It is hdd3 which I want to mount. Have I done something wrong?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 3, 2007)

^why dont change uuid with /dev/hdd3  in ur fstab entry?


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 5, 2007)

OMG!! What an oversight! I didn't realise that at all! I actually see all my mounted drives in /media. Strange!! I'll try though. Thanks Praka 

Well, it still doesn't auto-mount.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 5, 2007)

then post ur sudo fdisk -l o/p here.


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 5, 2007)

Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1   *           1        3824    30716248+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda2            3825       17514   109964925    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
/dev/sda3           17515       18261     6000277+  83  Linux
/dev/sda4           18262       18347      690795   82  Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/sda5            3825        8923    40957686    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda6            8924       12747    30716248+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda7           12748       15816    24651711    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda8           15817       17383    12586896   83  Linux
/dev/sda9           17384       17514     1052226   82  Linux swap / Solaris

Disk /dev/hdd: 40.0 GB, 40020664320 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4865 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/hdd1   *           1         653     5245191   83  Linux
/dev/hdd2             654         784     1052257+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
/dev/hdd3             785        4865    32780632+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)


----------



## praka123 (Nov 6, 2007)

can you try manually mount ur fat partition /dev/hdd3?

```
sudo mount /dev/hdd3  /mnt
```
go to the /mnt dir and see if it mounts.
else see the messages,

```
dmesg |tail
```
If it doesnot mount some fs problem i suppose.OK,u just try!


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 6, 2007)

praka, I can mount it manually, but it's not mounting automatically


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 6, 2007)

Please modify your fstab entry for hdd3 as follows
UUID=E044-2FA9 /media/hdd3 vfat defaults,user,users,umask=0002,locale=en_IN 0 1

and reboot


----------



## mehulved (Nov 6, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> Please modify your fstab entry for hdd3 as follows
> UUID=E044-2FA9 /media/hdd3 vfat defaults,user,users,umask=0002,locale=en_IN 0 1
> 
> and reboot


No need to reboot. 

```
mount -a
```
works just as fine.
*nix usually has a way to reload the services without restarting the whole system. Only exception which I know of is the kernel and it's modules.


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 6, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> Please modify your fstab entry for hdd3 as follows
> UUID=E044-2FA9 /media/hdd3 vfat defaults,user,users,umask=0002,locale=en_IN 0 1
> 
> and reboot



Still not working. Reboot also has no effect


----------



## praka123 (Nov 6, 2007)

do this @phreakout: 

```
sudo blkid |grep hdd3
```
 ^it will show the current uuid.sometimes it changes  .edit /etc/fstab entry accordingly to the new UUID(most prolly)


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 6, 2007)

dmesg | tail came up with this:


> [   46.998458] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8
> [   46.998462] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
> [   47.145729] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
> [   47.145741] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
> ...



What is the missing value? Please check my fstab above.


----------



## praka123 (Nov 6, 2007)

locale error will be becoz u dont have that locale generated.u can do it via sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales

main:
try sudo blkid |grep hdd3 
^^o/p here
 a typical fstab value which can mount ur partition.
/dev/hdd3      /media/hdd3      vfat    defaults        0       0


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 6, 2007)

sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales gives this:


> Generating locales...
> de_AT.UTF-8... done
> de_BE.UTF-8... done
> de_CH.UTF-8... done
> ...



sudo blkid | grep hdd3


> sudo blkid |grep hdd3
> Password:
> /dev/hdd3: UUID="E044-2FA9" TYPE="vfat"


----------



## praka123 (Nov 6, 2007)

```
/dev/hdd3      /media/hdd3      vfat    defaults        0       0
```
^edit /etc/fstab to above will solve.will post the permissions for local users later.


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 7, 2007)

@Praka-Still not working


----------



## praka123 (Nov 7, 2007)

^shud work.did u removed or prefixed a "#" before previous entry for /dev/hdd3 as below:

```
# Entry for /dev/hdd3
[B]#[/B]UUID=E044-2FA9 /media/hdd3 vfat defaults,locale=en_IN 0 1
```
 and have the above lines there in my last post.

If this too fails,i suppose some harddisk problems which is out of my knowledge(bad superblocks?)


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 7, 2007)

Why set a locale? Remove it and try.

For example, my FSTAB entry looks like:
	
	



```
UUID=74C44BA7C44B6B06 /media/sda5     ntfs    [B]defaults,umask=007,gid=46[/B]
```


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 7, 2007)

@Praka-I don't have a '#' I know it's used for commenting. @Qwerty-There is no locales set.


----------

